# Apollo's 12 Week Contest Prep - First Comp



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone, it's been a while since I have posted but I have decided I may aswel start a journal about my first ever contest prep. I have never competed before and have been putting it off for the last 2 years mainly due to an injury, I have very bad sciatica and two slipped discs but I thought fcuk it, this time I'm gonna do it regardless! I have been seeing an osteopath over the last 3 weeks which has helped after having a back related injury a month ago, plus a death in the family along with everything else was a major factor in deciding to do a comp.

First of all, I am Welsh first language (english second) so please excuse me if sometimes my writing doesn't make sense lol, please let me know 

The comp I am doing is not affiliated with the ukbff or nabba as it's more local, the show is the North Wales Open, held at Wrexham on the 16th of September. I feel this will be a great starting stone for me and be a great experience of getting the feel of competing. I kept getting people saying I should do the ukbff but I was advised by my trainer perhaps it would be a better idea to have a go and see how I do at the local show first (mainly for stage and posing reasons). I will definitely be doing a qualifier in future, but I am in no rush to get to the Brits, although BB'ing has always been my passion and I love the sport!

Here is my current picture taken yesterday at exactly 12 weeks out, I have been eating clean for a week now and began tanning yesterday and am now in the process of looking into my routine etc. I dropped over 9lbs in that week so a major change there already!



Apologies if the pic is not great and the angle is dodgy lol, I am keeping a personal video blog weekly which I may post on youtube eventualy if anyone has any interest in it.

As said, training is staying the same for now, pretty much intense but may see some changes now depending on what my trainer says.

Here are my stats:

Age - 25

Height - 5'7" ish!

Weight - 13 stone (dropped around 9lbs since eating clean for a week!)

So any feedback or advice is appreciated, I know where I am lagging in bodyparts and what issues I have due to my injury but as I sais I'm not here to make excuses and it's now or never really! We will be working on developing my weaknesses as much as possible now with a combination of correct diet, training, supps etc 

Diet

Meal 1: All Bran and Protein Shake with Black coffee

Meal 2: 4 egg whites and 4 full eggs with Apple

Meal 3: Fish and sweet potato

Meal 4: PWO Protein Shake and Banana

Meal 5: Chicken and Broccoli

Meal 6: Beef steak / Lean mince with Onion and veg

The diet is simple as you can see, supps not added yet as I need to get my head around this first, will be looking at either competing in the first timers or intermediates under 80kg, all depends how I respond to the diet etc.

That's all I can think of for now, thanks for taking the time to read my post guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wverythin looks good mate and you look great in the avi.

Can you list weights of your foods though please mate. Chicken and sweet potato means nothing, it could be 200g of each, 300, 500 etc etc.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks bud, progress has been continuous and it looks like were on track. Was going to update that now bud

*50g All Bran and Protein Shake with Black coffee

*4 egg whites and 4 full eggs with Apple (sometimes it's only 2 full eggs, depends how hungry i feel)

*250g Fish and 1 sweet potato

*PWO Protein Shake and Banana

*250g Chicken and Broccoli

*250g Beef steak / Lean mince with Onion and veg

Sometimes I struggle with consuming 250g but I eat most of it!

Cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's better  . I'm sure you will do very well if you nail condition. Have you cut before to comp level standard (I know you havmt competed but some do for holidays etc).


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

no never bud, not really ever seen my abs since school days and weight is melting from my waist!, as you can see it's really only where I hold most of my fat and lower back also.

Condition is what I am aiming for tbh, I'll keep this updated with weekly pics


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

i cannot offer too many constructive points, as you seem well on track. i, like you have suffered with sciatica, plus had a slipped disc a couple of years ago. i competed in my first show, last xmas - at 45 y/o. it was just a club show, but still very competitive. if you have not started, i would advise you to start practising your compulsory poses asap. if possible, show your poses to people who have competed before, and they can advise you how to show yourself at your best. this is what i did. for the 6 weeks prior to the show, i did cardio on my static bike for 30-45 minutes, on an empty stomach. this did help me to get leaner. when you get on stage, look confident, even if you are a nervous wreck. there is a youtube link to my solo performance. i was pleased with how it went, even though i was probably on stage a bit too long, as they turned the music off! here is the link-


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

DAZ that's some very sensible advice and I appreciate it so thank you very much bud  I am doing the compulsorys weekly now as I like to be prepared. Sound feedback that mate and thanks for the link...there's no wayyyy your over 40 in that video lolllll fasir play buddy!

Did you manage to get over the sciatica/slipped disc or was it present during your prep also? Do you still suffer from it now?

Cheers


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> DAZ that's some very sensible advice and I appreciate it so thank you very much bud  I am doing the compulsorys weekly now as I like to be prepared. Sound feedback that mate and thanks for the link...there's no wayyyy your over 40 in that video lolllll fasir play buddy!
> 
> Did you manage to get over the sciatica/slipped disc or was it present during your prep also? Do you still suffer from it now?
> 
> Cheers


no problem with info, apollo.

i do still suffer a bit with the back problem. i think once you have a problem like that, it never really goes away. you just have to adapt, like improving your posture and doing regular core strengthening exercises. i often lay on my living room floor and slowly stretch my lower back. i sleep with a pillow under the small of my back and also drive in an upright position, no slouching. you have to keep it under control. as you know, sciatica and a slipped disc in NO fun at all.

strangely, getting a slipped disc helped me get in shape, as i could not drive, so used to walk a lot, and lost a few stone, and looked a lot better for it. before this issue, i NEVER thought i would compete as diet was never consistent enough. i was happy just being big and strong.

cheers, daz


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheers bud, yes I have been adapting and I can honestly say I voluntarily stopped all my meds 2 weeks ago and cannot reccomend an osteopath enough, doesnt work for everyone but it is helping me, being off my cake on pain killers was getting boring haha!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Also, do some people struggle so bad with a change of diet, i.e no condiments or dry food etc? I am told this will eventualy settle and I will be craving for these foods!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome

good luck with it all mate

i know a few doing the show as first timers looks like a great show to get your feet wet


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheers Rick, be good to see you there bud, put a person to the profile and all lol, hope your keepin ok


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> Cheers Rick, be good to see you there bud, put a person to the profile and all lol, hope your keepin ok


ye that would be cool mate,i will probably try and get down but not 100 percent yet buddy


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

sound buddy, should be a good day out and an experience lol, can't wait now!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

its the end of week 2 with diet and am really craving salty foods and takeaways! i know im disciplined enough to overcome the cravings but am thinking if it would be worth having a cheat meal once every week, my only worry is that it will undo all my dieting for the week and may store as fat as my body thinks im in starvation mode?

How many actualy do have cheat meals/day? I know I am such a strict person and hard headed that I will think I let myself down if I did, I always tell myself if i'm going to do it then it has to be 100% or nothing!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's my Birthday today and not going anywhere near a cake lollll!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Happy birthday mate!! I always have cheat meals when dieting and it does me no harm.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm so tempted mate, especialy after seeing my results in the pictures today im thinking it could do no harm but I can't help feeling how much guilt I will be suffering afterwards plus my trainer has been strict with me and takes no **** lol, couldnt lie to him if my life depended on it lolll


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

apollo17 said:


> It's my Birthday today and not going anywhere near a cake lollll!


Hppy B'day :beer:

have some cake :sneaky2:


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Happy birthday mate!! I always have cheat meals when dieting and it does me no harm.





fitrut said:


> Hppy B'day :beer:
> 
> have some cake :sneaky2:


Thanks guys


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Updated pics??


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

hows the prep going any updates? im thinking of doing the same show aswell hope to see u there


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

tjwilkie said:


> hows the prep going any updates? im thinking of doing the same show aswell hope to see u there


Hia Bud, your from Big John's stable aren't ya? Heard some good stuff about ya mate, I'm from Garry's! Ye got a few more pics to put up on here this week. Be good to have a chat with ya bud...i know from what John says you have experience and I'm on the island aswel


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

This was after 4 weeks on the diet! 8 weeks out today


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

More pics to come tonight


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

That's excellent progress in those 4 weeks mate well done.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks mate, I'm not gonna lie I hate dieting but I did it hard and the results are speaking for themselves! The low carbs are fcuking me up at the minute and my workouts are starting ti get affected. Have begun ECA last week which seems to be helping


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Alright mate fair play looks like youv been working hard. You down Sunday for a leg sesh ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy sh1t mate!!! LOL. Crazy transformation in 4 weeks, you had an awful lot to lose, dont go doing it to quick and sacrificing hard earned muscle mate.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

tjwilkie said:


> Alright mate fair play looks like youv been working hard. You down Sunday for a leg sesh ?


Yeah bud, down for a session, legs are blitzed already lol! might see you there then


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Holy sh1t mate!!! LOL. Crazy transformation in 4 weeks, you had an awful lot to lose, dont go doing it to quick and sacrificing hard earned muscle mate.


Haha...I was pretty shocked myself how much I had to lose bud, it's still coming off nicely now, thinking around 3 - 5 lbs again over the next 7 weeks? just going for the best condition and what's in the mirror now! Being my first cut I think it's why it's melted off tbh.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Great progress mate!

What does your AAS regimen look like atm?


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Ideal mate yeah I should be down got work tonight that's why johns said train at 10ish rather than 9. Lol he loves his early morning legs sessions! Gonna have to have a strip down so make sure got clean grundies on Haha. You having any referees on your diet or has garry said your not aloud? I had a nice clean refereed last night plenty of sweet potatoe and brown rice which is a massive change for me normally gorge myself stupid on utter sht and put on like 14-18lbs and feel like crap but feel much better for doing a clean recrab and only put 3lbs on. And who knows might have more than 1 dump this week lol see you tomorrow mate take care.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

tjwilkie said:


> Ideal mate yeah I should be down got work tonight that's why johns said train at 10ish rather than 9. Lol he loves his early morning legs sessions! Gonna have to have a strip down so make sure got clean grundies on Haha. You having any referees on your diet or has garry said your not aloud? I had a nice clean refereed last night plenty of sweet potatoe and brown rice which is a massive change for me normally gorge myself stupid on utter sht and put on like 14-18lbs and feel like crap but feel much better for doing a clean recrab and only put 3lbs on. And who knows might have more than 1 dump this week lol see you tomorrow mate take care.


Alrite mate,didnt see you sunday,work or something was it? Anyways im curious to know what you think about the refeeds as in do you struggle to burn the cals off on your next normal day or does it really help ev up your metabalism? The only reason i ask is because i had a sundy dinner the other day and a couple more bits i i dont normaly have,ye i was up a few lbs but today i have dropped nicely again...thinking im answering my own question here lol? Im learning how my body works and thats the most important thing wudnt u say? Cheers bud,might see u soon


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

alright bud na i was sick saterday spewing all night so couldnt make it in the morning, refeeds are more of a mental thing for me i used to cheat like fuk on the weekends but that only played with my head in the end, much better to ram in more of what iv bn eating just double triple the carbs for 1 day and the extra seems to drop off within a day or 2, might pop down to garrys some time in the nx few weeks il give you a message on here a few days before just to let you know if you wanna have a little session


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

ye defo up for that buddy, should be interesting session with the way my energy levels have been if yours will be anything the same haha. speak to you soon bud, btw have you decided whether you are going to go for the comp yet?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking really good mate

as said that is awesome fat loss in just 4 weeks

whats this big johns barn place sounds bloody hardcore

will be down llangefni in next few weeks for some strongman training, heard the strongman place is awesome there


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

sound mate, ya might aswell go for it got nothing better to do with my time lol and want to start bulking up from as lean as pos and keep bf in check so i dont have to bother with a big cut again haha


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well guys, here are the progress pics so far, 6 weeks into my diet, another 6 weeks until the my first show


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

and btw im cold in most of the pics not pumped, dont like looking out of balance in pics lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

good job there, well done


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> good job there, well done


Thank you very much, i appreciate that x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

apollo17 said:


> Thank you very much, i appreciate that x


which comps you doing again? im sure you mentioned it before but my memory no longer serves me that well, diet  i bet you understand


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> which comps you doing again? im sure you mentioned it before but my memory no longer serves me that well, diet  i bet you understand


Haha believe me the last two weeks ive had i understand perfectly! I'm going to a local one...the North Wales Open comp in September, it's just to have a go and get some experience, I would love to do an UKBFF as that's what goal I would like to do this year


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

apollo17 said:


> Haha believe me the last two weeks ive had i understand perfectly! I'm going to a local one...the North Wales Open comp in September, it's just to have a go and get some experience, I would love to do an UKBFF as that's what goal I would like to do this year


there will be 3 shows before finals, leeds 23 sep, leamington spa 30 sep and bham 7th oct, def can give it a go


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> there will be 3 shows before finals, leeds 23 sep, leamington spa 30 sep and bham 7th oct, def can give it a go


Thanks, I had thought about b'ham as I would have some time to maintain condition after this one, I need to build some confidence with my posing and being on stage etc, that's very encouraging thanks you


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Looking really good mate
> 
> as said that is awesome fat loss in just 4 weeks
> 
> ...


Haha, it's an old school gym mate, proper underground - litteraly...i love training there! give us a shout when ur down ya beast


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

apollo17 said:


> Haha, it's an old school gym mate, proper underground - litteraly...i love training there! give us a shout when ur down ya beast


will do buddy for sure

looking bloody good mate fair doe's real dedication


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

apollo17 said:


> Thanks, I had thought about b'ham as I would have some time to maintain condition after this one, I need to build some confidence with my posing and being on stage etc, that's very encouraging thanks you


seen Bham show few times, done twice, always good show. get somebody to watch your routine, somebody you trust and who can give you constructive criticism, more people even better. once you get used to audience always easier to do real show as it doesnt feel like first time. even on the show-lights on the stage so bright, you wont see the audience


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking amazing mate. Your going to do very well.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking amazing mate. Your going to do very well.


WOW Thanks buddy, you said that with some conviction there dude 

Cheers


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

fitrut said:


> seen Bham show few times, done twice, always good show. get somebody to watch your routine, somebody you trust and who can give you constructive criticism, more people even better. once you get used to audience always easier to do real show as it doesnt feel like first time. even on the show-lights on the stage so bright, you wont see the audience


Brilliant, thank you! I am going to start actualy putting it together from this week onwards, I have my music chosen etc and have been writting notes and visualizing it. It's just a matter of practice practice practice then nailing it as I am excited about performing my posing routine... cant wait for that buzzz


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have done some research but cannot get a satisfactory answer, can anyone tell me which dream tan they use and why?

I am not sure which to go for either Dream Tan #1 Gold Brown or #2 Red Bronze, bare in mind I have a dark skin complection anyway which is darkened easily by a few sunbed sessions.

I wouldn't ask but if any of you do have some pictures aswel so I can make up my own mind, any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

apollo17 said:


> I have done some research but cannot get a satisfactory answer, can anyone tell me which dream tan they use and why?
> 
> I am not sure which to go for either Dream Tan #1 Gold Brown or #2 Red Bronze, bare in mind I have a dark skin complection anyway which is darkened easily by a few sunbed sessions.
> 
> I wouldn't ask but if any of you do have some pictures aswel so I can make up my own mind, any help you can offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


dream tan is banned, well not sure about other federations but cant use Dream Tan at UKBFF comps, you can use Pro Tan, Jan Tana, Liquid Sun Rayz


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah rite ok, good to know. thanks. I will look into pro tan x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dream tan was banned for ukbff mate so would look into others.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ffs that'll teach me not to read it all first. Doh. Hope things are still progressin well mate. Cannot wait to see end package, you have great shape and symmetry so should look well.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Abs coming through with some detail now I think 

note: the line to the right above my ilioposoas is an apendix scar


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good! Gd luck with this!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Looking good! Gd luck with this!


Thank you Kay x


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Got a nice physique there buddy...all the best for your show


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Much appreciated CJ, cheers buddy 

ps Ive only just got onto your post...great read and awesome pics...aspiring



CJ said:


> Got a nice physique there buddy...all the best for your show


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking brilliant mate. How long is left?? Look to be making progress extremely quick, hopefully not too quick.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi mate, thanks. 5 weeks out today. I also hope that mate. But with it being my first time I am putting my trust in others tbh. One thing I think I will be doing now is maintaining my carb intake for another 2 weeks as I do think I have lost quite a bit of fat.

With only having this much time left (obviously I don't want to be caught out too late either but I did a little experiment on myself yesterday know as s##t loading. as it was something I discovered about my body by accident the weekend before...basicaly I had a couple of cheat meals on the saturday morning and afternoon ther returned to normal eating for the remainder of the day, I dropped the weight by this morning (sunday) as progress had slowed down on the weightloss towards the end of the week but having those cheat meals obviously did the trick.

Like I said, it was not a one off as I did the same last week with similar results. Again, learning how my body responds, I think I'm very fortunate that my metabolism has worked this way but please do not think i am suggesting this method to anyone as everybody is different. I will give it a go once again next weekend and follow up on this 



Suprakill4 said:


> Looking brilliant mate. How long is left?? Look to be making progress extremely quick, hopefully not too quick.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi ukm, I've not posted for 2 weeks, been a mad couple of days! Diet is going good and yes there have been some ups and downs lol. Weight has continued to drop and have kept a close eye and noted everything down as usual in my personal log and diary. Had a few "bowel problems" shall we say due to diet and have brought carbs down to a small amount, eliminated all fruits since friday - 5 days ago. Water intake has been high and frequent and protein has been high also. There have been no cheats and no extra carbs, weekends and non training days I have been eating less as I do not feel i required the extra calories during rest.

Main reason for not posting here was due to taking 4 days out last week due to a reccuring injury from my slipped disc and sciatica, was bed bound for 2 days, this is down to training abs hard and not wearing my belt for support during other exersises like rows and shoulder pressing, lesson learnt - so abs has been dismissed for a couple more days unfortunately 

Problem areas are that I am holding some water/fat around my lower back and glutes, also around my obliques. I am told this will most likely be the last places to go so keeping patient for now before I begin panicking i suppose!

I am now 20 days out, however my coach has suggested I jump into another comp in 2 weeks time to gain more experience yet and just "have a go" lol, I have nothing to lose really exept having to work a little harder and diet more so im fine with that!

I'm here to give you an update and seek some advice, before I do that I will post some pics below and then follow on with some questions and advice I am looking for peoples opinions on if you would be kind enough to share them with me 

This morning I weighed in at my lightest yet = 164lbs



I admit I look smooth in the pics, they were taken after 3 meals and 2 hours after training so lots of water been taken etc

I have been practicing my routine but not as much as I would have liked, so im setting aside time every night now to do just that, music has been chosen etc

A few weeks ago, I asked about tanning, knowing that dream tan is banned, what would people reccomend - I have a dark olive complexion and when tanning I catch easily so will have a good basecoat before hand, are there some of you which compete that have this type of skin tone that could tell me their tanning protocol and product reccomendation please?

Another question thats been bugging me is the carb loading phase...I know some do and some don't, it's hit and miss if not done right but I am very curious to discovering how some people run this stage...i.e how many days out do you start depleting, loading etc etc. I also understand thats it's person dependant and we are all different. Some people do like to keep this magic ingredient to themselves as I've learnt over the last few weeks and thats respectively understandable, if so, I am more than happy to hear your feedback via private message! lol

So guys, that's all I can think of for now...I am looking forward to your feedback (nervously) and appreciate any help you can offer

All the best

Apollo


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I think you've got a cracking physique mate....lovely shape

Not read properly as I'm in phone but will have a better look in the morning.

I'm using la pro tan...it's a really nice colour


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

That's a much appreciated coming from you buddy, thanks 



CJ said:


> I think you've got a cracking physique mate....lovely shape
> 
> Not read properly as I'm in phone but will have a better look in the morning.
> 
> I'm using la pro tan...it's a really nice colour


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

apollo17 said:


> That's a much appreciated coming from you buddy, thanks


Sorry if I missed it but what show are you doing buddy ?


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

It's the north wales open, held in Wrexham, more of a local show...however my trainer feels like I should jump into the UKBFF Welsh Championships in 2 weeks time, obviously it's a big deal for me but I'll do what he says if I must, I never dreamt I would be even close to an UKBFF this year to be honest when I started dieting, this local show was to get some experience first and then think of a qualifier lol



CJ said:


> Sorry if I missed it but what show are you doing buddy ?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lol you'll be fine mate.

My first show will be ukbff Leeds

I think you'll do well and should definitely go for it


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking good, and hope your comp goes well when you're ready. :thumbup1:


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey...Thank you Jane that's very kind of you, good luck to you with your journey aswel :thumb:



JaneN40 said:


> Looking good, and hope your comp goes well when you're ready. :thumbup1:


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

apollo17 said:


> A few weeks ago, I asked about tanning, knowing that dream tan is banned, what would people reccomend - I have a dark olive complexion and when tanning I catch easily so will have a good basecoat before hand, are there some of you which compete that have this type of skin tone that could tell me their tanning protocol and product reccomendation please?
> 
> Another question thats been bugging me is the carb loading phase...I know some do and some don't, it's hit and miss if not done right but I am very curious to discovering how some people run this stage...i.e how many days out do you start depleting, loading etc etc. I also understand thats it's person dependant and we are all different. Some people do like to keep this magic ingredient to themselves as I've learnt over the last few weeks and thats respectively understandable, if so, I am more than happy to hear your feedback via private message! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Latest before and after pic

apologies for the quality, doesnt really show depth and detail


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Looking good mate.

Still on for show ?


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks buddy, yes definitely gona go for it...why not lol

having a few hiccups but nothing i can't sort out, just a few minor set backs that couldnt have come at a worse time lol

Hows prep goin for you mate? nervous yet?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking fckin awesome pal

solid conditon


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

heyyy stranger hows things? cheers matey, last day of zero carbing tomorrow ao wont look as flat, loading should fill me out a bit more hopefully like lol!

u still thinking of making it to wxm? any of ur mates competing or anything?



Rick89 said:


> looking fckin awesome pal
> 
> solid conditon


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

apollo17 said:


> Latest before and after pic
> 
> apologies for the quality, doesnt really show depth and detail
> 
> View attachment 93477


amazing, well done :thumb:


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Well then here's a funny one...

I just got home now from a 4.5 hour drive from Port Talbot!

I decided last minute on friday to give the UKBFF Welsh Championships a go...I had been ill with a stomach bug since thursday but thought may as well as it's now or never!

Got my friend to drive me down 4.5 hours from one side of the country down to the other (north - south) lol

Stayed the night in a hotel and was sick as a dog and had loads of doubts...carbed up the same etc but struggled to keep anything down but i persevered and got on with it, felt like crap and think i looked the same. Got tp the comp for weigh in and shockingly dropped about 3lbs! got a bit scary came in lighter than expected but dry as a bone!

Had the choice of inters u80 or first timers or suprisingly classics! as my weight was so low i would have been around 8-9kg less than most guys so was advised to do the classic! signed up and did that

Only to find out after there was only 5 in the first timers and 8 in the u80 inters! Lesson learnt, there was 12 in the classics lol and I think I was the shortest but one compared to all the other guys haha, anyway...cut a long story short, stuck with the program, did my thing and what do you know, against the 11 (as one dropped out) I came 2nd place and received an invite to the UKBFF British Finals!!!!!!!!!!!

How mad is that! I still cant believe it and I feel honoured to have come second place to the winner, but to have gone just for the experience and on how sick i was until show day i'm buzzing! Complete turn around as I only started dieting for a local show and planned on doing a qualifier next may.

I will post pics tomorrow as im shattered atm and I just want to say thanks for all the support so far, I'm exstatic and back in the gym tomorrow after a couple of well deserved meals of who know what 

Had a great day...off to wash this tan off now lol

apollo17


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

apollo17 said:


> Well then here's a funny one...
> 
> I just got home now from a 4.5 hour drive from Port Talbot!
> 
> ...


That's superb buddy...should very proud of yourself.

Get same pics up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amazing news mate, def get some pics up! British invite from first comp is insane lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Massive well done!!!

Loving the before and after pic


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you very much guys


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome buddy.

Will get to see you up there at the brits


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look excellent mate well done!! Side chest pose is great for you, serious thickness to chest and delts and arms look massive.

Legs look to lag compare to upper, you working on these now in off season?


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look excellent mate well done!! Side chest pose is great for you, serious thickness to chest and delts and arms look massive.
> 
> Legs look to lag compare to upper, you working on these now in off season?


Definitely mate, the sciatica and slipped discs really impaired my training for so long and its why I held back for all that time, need to concentrate on it hard now without any more injuries or relapses and should be good to go


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spunds good mate, will just bring more malance to the huge upper body lol.


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well done Mark, should be very pleased.

Are you still doing the Wrexham show or are you now hoping to do the finals?


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks mate,not sure who you are tho lol,ye I've qualifies for the finals so would be rude not to


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done apollo woop raise the roof!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is a better pic for you of the winning line up


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Spunds good mate, will just bring more malance to the huge upper body lol.


gotta say those pics are dodgy tho lol, have a look at the line up picture ive uploaded now as it does do me better justice than dodgy ones taken in a bog lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hard to go on one pic mate but Jesus you smashed first place person IMO!! Not completely sure how classics works but in a weight class you would look much much better. Awesome physique, thickness to arms delts and chest is great. Def just little work on legs and hamstring sweep but sweet overall.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hard to go on one pic mate but Jesus you smashed first place person IMO!! Not completely sure how classics works but in a weight class you would look much much better. Awesome physique, thickness to arms delts and chest is great. Def just little work on legs and hamstring sweep but sweet overall.


Thanks buddy, there was some backstage politics going on in regards to that subject mate... thats the biggest lesson i learnt yesterday when someone is sponsored by the people funding the shows etc 

but I am happy with my invite regardless what they were saying and i will let my body do the talking and work harder for the finals now dude


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahhhhhhh right. Shame mate. Still, incredible result and Brits invite - awesome!!!!!!!!! I'll come say hi to you if I see you. I'll be the one that looks like he has never been in a gym lol!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

hahahahaha ok mate u mad head  be good to have a chat dude, im sure ill need it by then lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Haha. Yeah be cool mate. I'll speak to you nearer the time.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Had a great couple of days rest and eating, back into training and diet tomorrow, think i may begin a new journal if anyone would be interested. To top off my day, a local big meat company had heard of my success at the Welsh and kindly offered to sponsor me with all my meat required to feed me for the build up to the finals so I gotta say it's been a pretty good day, here's me with my sponsors - Llechwedd Meats, welsh name so pretty hard for most of you to pronounce that lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sponsorship by a meat company. That's awesome mate!!! You gettin loads for free?


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

3 meals worth a day, 7 days a week every week, as long as i need it! Always fresh and I can request almost anything i like, have opted for super lean mince and chicken breast for this week


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

What was your weight limit and your weight on the day? I'm doing the classic class at the London classic. But my limits 90kg and il be coming in about 80 hope I don't get outsized too much


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Brilliant news, will save you a fortune!


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

thehazzle said:


> What was your weight limit and your weight on the day? I'm doing the classic class at the London classic. But my limits 90kg and il be coming in about 80 hope I don't get outsized too much


the limit for my category was 72kg mate, i came in at a shockin 70.5 on the day! If your in good nick mate I wouldnt let it worry you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

70kg. Jesus!!!! You carry that seriously well!!! No way you look that light. Are you like 5 foot 1 ? Lol.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> 70kg. Jesus!!!! You carry that seriously well!!! No way you look that light. Are you like 5 foot 1 ? Lol.


LMAO - I'm 170cm bud, one thing i can guarentee you...I ain't that light today lol jeeeeesh man, shocking how you can refill after a diet, water etc I'm like a hot air balloon atm, full of gasssssss lol


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

talking about height actualy brings me to the next topic, a suggestion for the name of my next journal... "an unexpected journey" get it (the hobbit) lolllllll


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have now started a new journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/194377-apollo17s-breakthrough-british-championships-journey-continues.html

Many thanks

apollo17


----------

